# Handler's bag



## veifera (Apr 25, 2012)

Maybe this is a really question, but I'm trying to pick a dog handler's bag and can't figure out if there is something in particular I need to be paying attention to. 

If anyone went through several different kinds, could you share your opinion on what worked for you? Does it even need to be a special bag or will a regular durable duffle bag work? I hope to get something that will last years, survive in any weather, etc. 

Thanks!


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

I wish I could answer this - I really do! Truth of it is, I've got several bags, plastic boxes, toolkits, vests etc. I can't seem to find "the Perfect" one, as the gear is always changing, adding, subracting etc. 

I will say for what you mentioned, I would look more towards a bag I use for my duck hunting bag (yes, different bags for different types of hunting, because different gear...). I like it because it has a solid Hard bottom, is Heavy duty, water resistant, has a ton of pouches and pockets and a good sized cargo hold in the middle. It has clip rings on the outside for snapping things to, a water bottle compartment, and a dry pocket for your wallet. It has zippered top that one can operate while wearing gloves, a hand carry like a suitcase and a padded shoulder loop. The hard bottom gives the bag rigidity to stand up and open on it's own as well as allow you to put it on wet ground without everthing inside getting damp.

I would stay away from straight duffels, as everything ends up tangled, piled and a mess. 

Good luck!
Ken


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

I found this site a few weeks ago(no affiliation) as I was looking for a smaller bag than my normal rucksack to take out when with the dogs.

Spotted this and thought, cheap!, hardwearing! and just the right size for all my 'bit's' 

Don't know if this is the sort of type/size of bag you were after but maybe try similar sites in your area 

http://www.meanandgreen.com/army/British_Army/British_Respirator_Bag/3210/251.html

Hobbsy

These look good too....

http://www.pineofalconry.com/shop/bandolero-bag/


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

wear it around your neck - put it in your pocket - if this is not enough storage then the V is ranging to far - or be like me - a pickup truck and trailer and that is not enough ! like filson mud river LL bean and duck unlimited bags _ LOL


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

hobbsy1010 said:


> I found this site a few weeks ago(no affiliation) as I was looking for a smaller bag than my normal rucksack to take out when with the dogs.
> 
> Spotted this and thought, cheap!, hardwearing! and just the right size for all my 'bit's'
> 
> ...


 Hi Hobbsy I have one of those bags, I used to use it for my work I never thought about using it when I am with Darcy, it's great for sticking a couple of canvas dummies in....


----------



## Bernie (Jan 17, 2011)

I am thinking of ordering the one from Mud River. I have had their Two Barrel utility mat on the back seat of my truck for two years now with no signs of wear.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Bernie - love my Mud River handlers bag - 5yr old and looks new - made in the USA and every product they make R tough - Pike's insulated crate cover & mat have seen 80K miles of hunting trips and even at 10 below zero have to crack a window or it is to hot - just wish they made more products!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I bought this one last year and like it. I need to pick up one or two more while they are on sale. Ive only used it last season so I don't know how well it will hold up,but so far no problems.
http://www.rogerssportinggoods.com/3593-hunter-s-specialties-large-floating-blind-bag


----------



## veifera (Apr 25, 2012)

TexasRed, thank you for the link! It looks very nice - hard bottom, zip pockets, lots of compartments. Do you think it is big enough to be a catch-all type of bag as time goes by and our skills develop or are you using several? 

I'm thinking at first I'd need to have enough room for:
- first aid kit
- dummies
- stake and cord
- spare collars leash
- chest protector 
- collapsible bowls
- small food/treat pouch

But later on, probably will need room for more stuff?

If the weather cools down a bit this weekend we're going to Maryland to a hunt school with a trainer who worked with the very first litter my breeder had, 20 years ago. I'm going to ask him too, but I'm so excited I'll have to write everything down so I won't forget! LOL!

Thanks!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I wouldn't put a stake inside it. Its canvas on the outside but has a inside lining. I throw my dogs stuff in it plus my shells for duck hunting. What I like best about it is I just wash it with a water hose to get the mud off. Large carabiners work good for anything I don't want in the bag.
Its a good truck bag or if were using the ranger that day.
I have mother mission vest that works well if were doing lots of walking and the weather is cool enough.
A lot of the time I just like the upland game bags. They fit on a belt and are cooler.


----------

